# Bio-Chem Stars must leave in the canister filter ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all ..
Bio-Chem Stars must leave in the canister filter 

can i just live them on the top ( Floating ) in fish tank , because my XP 1 only have one basket .. after the foam Pad and carbon already no space!! i used for 20 Gal tank!
thks for the help!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You can live the bio-chem stars anywhere in the tank as you choose. Float them, sink them, put them within the gravel. Beneficial bacterial will still grow on them. Besides, the amount of bio-chem that comes with the xP1 isn't a whole lot. But if you leave them on top on the outside of the tank, then it'll just collect dust.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> But if you leave them on top on the outside of the tank, then it'll just collect dust.


Hahaha very funny Ming


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha.......i mean leave them on the top of the tank... ! not leave them on the top out side of the tank!!!  BIO Chem Dust ...good Imagine!!!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, i float them in some of my tanks... you can do that.
The bio-chem star, when they first come out, was told each can support in general 20g tank with normal stock, now they seem to change that to 10g per star. I would cut that in half just on the safe side. Even with that saying, 1 tray of your xp1 can easily hold 10-20 stars which in my opinion is more than enough for a normal stock 20g tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I put the stars on the bottom of the XP1 filter canister under the basket you can easily fit 6in there, then you have your basket for foam mechanical pad more bio balls, carbon or what ever and a polishing pad and no ugly stars floating around your tank, as mentioned it does not matter where they are in the tank or the filter.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> yup, i float them in some of my tanks... you can do that.
> The bio-chem star, when they first come out, was told each can support in general 20g tank with normal stock, now they seem to change that to 10g per star. I would cut that in half just on the safe side. Even with that saying, 1 tray of your xp1 can easily hold 10-20 stars which in my opinion is more than enough for a normal stock 20g tank.


 Ya right. Float 15 in a 150g - even 30 stars. They have to be really good used car sales person to make me buy that ! I wish it is that easy  But than I was never brave enough to try that


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya i use rena stars in my 5g tanks with HOB filters as well. the last time i checked the bag they said 5g per star. i throw in extra just so it's easier to seed another tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> ya i use rena stars in my 5g tanks with HOB filters as well. the last time i checked the bag they said 5g per star. i throw in extra just so it's easier to seed another tank.


So you never tested with just one star and no other media


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i don't use any other media in my HOBs, i usually do 2stars when im starting another new nano tank for a betta or something.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

WOW that's it ! Now I am impressed ! 

I could have done my 150g discus with 30 stars ! I would be happy even with 60 - I had 15 gallons of bio-balls.

I am going to have to test it out one of these day but sold almost everyone of my stars cheap - was just sitting around literally collecting dust "on top of my tank"  May have 6 - 10 in my daughter's 6g SW nano which has lots of hair algae and one lonely clown. But don't ask me when was the last time I change water


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for everyone very much !!! so i will take out my Bio Chem Star from my Xp1, live them float in the tank, because too small the basket, after the 2 pad and the carbon, very no space put any .....


and i have 60 Gal tank, how many Star i should put ? i have about 18 star in my XP4 basket, is that enough or need more ???
thks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those stars are a marketing gimmick...the instructions will tell you to replace them X amount of time after. There's always a catch. Just use potscrubber, eheim stuff or Seachem matrix as bio-media in your canister filter in the future.

Just shove the stars inside the canister on top of the filter pads. It's an eye sore if you live them floating in your tank


----------

